# TC Cheap Shot Sabots...anyone use on deer ?



## bucwilson (Sep 28, 2014)

Some guys I hunt with swear by the TC Cheap Shots...it is a pure lead 240 grain sabot with black jacket.    Just wondering if any of you guys have shot a deer with one.  I am shooting a CVA Wolf with 100 gr of 777.   They group good on the range.


----------



## tcward (Sep 28, 2014)

If they group well in your rifle, by all means use them. Reviews on Midway Arms are pretty good when used on deer. Any 240 hunk of lead in the "boiler room" of a whitetail should do the trick!


----------



## Warrenco (Sep 29, 2014)

I've used a couple of different t/c bullets. Work fine..using the shockwave bullet this year


----------



## dawg4028 (Oct 1, 2014)

use shockwaves and they are my bullet of choice.


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 1, 2014)

Should work fine.  I bought some, but couldn't get them to shoot nearly as well as my Shockwaves.


----------



## bucwilson (Oct 3, 2014)

*good so far*

Grouped well, killed a 5 pt and 8 pt already with the Cheap shots....anchored the 5 pt at 60 yards...the 8 pt did run about 30 yards and piled up...was about 85 - yards...Happy with the results so far...both shots shoulder boiler room, exited opposits shoulder...8 pt did not have a good blood trail,  missed lungs hit a little high but prolly my fault   still found him 10 min


----------



## blocky (Oct 8, 2014)

I used a cheap shot last year to get a nice 8 point at 75 yards. He ran about 25 yards and dropped. The bullet did not exit from the chest. They group really well in my gun and load easy too. I bought some more to use this year.


----------



## leftystar (Oct 17, 2016)

Old thread but I killed a doe with one Saturday morning DRT. The 
innards look like they went through a blender with a good size exit hole. I like them. Sighted in at 100 yards with 105gr of triple 7 shot a nice accurate  group with 2 touching.


----------



## Chase4556 (Oct 17, 2016)

I use them to get on paper, and close at 100 before I fine tune with my hunting load. They shoot well in my rifle, and I wouldn't think twice about using them on deer. I ordered some more the other week, and may use them for pigs or something to see how they perform on game.


----------

